# SB Lathe Taper Attachment Home Made.



## aametalmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

Here is my 20 dollar taper attachment in action cutting some #2 MT arbors. I have lots of how to make it pics if anyone is interested. The cross slide srew is removed so the cross slide floats on the sine bar....Bob

[video=youtube;EMCjHs9z1d8] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMCjHs9z1d8&feature=youtu.be [/video]


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob, 
Thats slick, could you post your how to pic and a tutorial on using a sine bar.  I would rather do that than offset my tailstock.  Getting that back in place is a pain and a sine bar loks like it can do longer tapers anyway.  Thanks!!!!
Bob


----------



## pjf134 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob,
  I for one would like to see your how to pics. I have a SB9A that could use one for long tapers. Thanks for showing it.
 Paul


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob,

Please add me to the 'Interested' list. I'm working up the steam to build a taper attachment.

Nice video.


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

Here are some more pics but they didn't load in order that i wanted but you can get some ideas. If you click on the pic there is some writing on what it is...Bob
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/album.php?albumid=50


----------



## Tommie D (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm interested too, 
I want to build a small mill and a shaper so i'm going to need to turn and bore tapers.


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 3, 2012)

furpo said:


> I would like to see the pictures also!  But the site Admin says!
> you have less than 20 posts . Many new features, like albums and downloads, and more upload and storage space become available when you reach 20 posts! Please jump in and participate more! We want your input! Thanks!
> 
> So unless I make 20 BS Post I can't see your pictures!
> ...



Just make 16 more posts. Thats a stupid reason in my book but i am not the boss. I have lots of pics in my sb yahoo group 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/southbend10k/  or email me aametalmaster@yahoo.com ...Bob


----------



## furpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry about the rant on your thread aametalmaster.  Thanks for the link.
Thought I might get a response from the Admin.
Thanks!


----------



## HMF (Jan 4, 2012)

Based upon user suggestions, registered users now have access to EVERY feature except downloads. You need 20 posts minimum to access downloads.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...-on-www-Hobby-Machinist-com?p=30569#post30569


Nelson


----------

